# Exp. SIM canon eos 650d or rebel t4i



## theneenster (Dec 18, 2012)

I just bought a canon eos 650d and I can't take a picture, because the exp. SIM symbol keeps popping up. I know what it is, but I don't know how to turn it off. Can someone please help me?


----------



## christop (Dec 18, 2012)

Are you sure the Exp.Sim icon is preventing the camera from taking a picture? AFAIK, that only tells you that the exposure in Live View is simulated.

You'll need to see what else might be stopping it from taking pictures. For example, do you have a memory card in it?


----------



## theneenster (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, I have a memory card in it. Whenever I press the button to take a picture, the focus box turns red and the exp. SIM symbol flashes.


----------

